# What is the year and model of this Racycle badge?



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me?




Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

I think these were teens up until Miami was bought out by Westfield but do not know the exact years.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's the three earlier badges I am aware of.  L-R (left) only used in 1896, (center I think 1897 to around 1900), (right) early 1900's to pre-teens I think).  These are the only three I have seen besides your style and my dates are approximations based on bikes I've observed.  Hopefully some of the Racycle experts will chime in who actually know the dates of these.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 24, 2013)

At first I thought the hole in the center of the badge was not factory stamped...but I was wrong!  Here are some more Racycle badges!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

The inside of my badge has a raised round spot, like a thick washer which is soldered to the back of the badge. Either the head tube had a large hole in it, or the badge would sit about 1/8" off of the tube.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris, after a careful visual inspection...isn't the badge I posted with the hole and yours the same badge?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes it is the same badge. You are finding your way around the internet pretty well.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the early Canadian badge, just as the licensing deal had been agreed to.  The one with the wings is the later Canadian badge. If anyone has a really nice "self oiling", I need one for my '03 cushion-frame roadster!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you know if the center mounting hole is original. There is the picture of the same style badge with no hole.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Do you know if the center mounting hole is original. There is the picture of the same style badge with no hole.
> Thanks,
> Chris




I think this badge mounting was called "bottle cap mounts" and should not have a hole.  It was meant to appear seamless with no holes shown for mounting.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

Wcben said:


> That's the early Canadian badge, just as the licensing deal had been agreed to.  The one with the wings is the later Canadian badge. If anyone has a really nice "self oiling", I need one for my '05 cushion-frame roadster!




If its a Canadian badge, why does it say Ohio?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Wcben (Mar 24, 2013)

It was only used right after the licensing was agreed to, the bikes were still being made in Ohio, it was before assembly and production was taken to Canada for the Canadian market, that badge was only for the bikes sold in Canada.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

So we can call it a Canadian Export Badge. What year?
Thanks,
Chris
It is now for sale in the for sale section. I am open to trades.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Basically, "Narrow Tread" badge is up to 1900 and "Self Oiling" badge is post 1900.

Those deeply embossed badges came along later and are a lot more common. You

can use this more common one until an original is unearthed. I have heard the Canadian 

story before too. The hole is not original in my opinion, I've never seen another one with

a big nasty hole in the middle.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Here's mine.....*

I'm waiting on paint and pin striping. Most parts are done and ready to install.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 24, 2013)

Your badge is outstanding Lawrence!  Hopefully I'll be able to find one near as nice, I can't wait to see yours assembled, going to be sending more of mine out for Nickel very soon!

We probably got the information about that badge being the Canadian badge from the same source....

Another source has shown the later Canadian badge as being 1901-1908 so.... We could estimate that the earlier Canadian badge would be 1897 (when they started selling through  The Berlin and Racycle Manufacturing Company) through 1900-1901.


----------

